# Question regarding the report post button.



## Kurkkuviipale (May 22, 2011)

Hey,

I'm thinking of the most proper way of dealing with posts as reposts or topics posted in wrong section. The report button seems nice and shiny to make this place a lil' better, BUT

"Note: This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts."

Why can't I use this to report posts that are posted by accident or due to ignorance? Do I have to contact a mod everytime I see a repost when this would certainly be faster way to deal with the issue?

E: BTW, how ironic would it be if this post was a repost? Hope it's not, search function found no matches.


----------



## djpharoah (May 22, 2011)

The report button can be used for ANYTHING including spam, assholes, ads, spambots, rude/harrassing/over-the-top argumentative posts, double posts, wrong forum posts, closing your own classified threads, moving threads to different forums, changing your thread title.....


----------

